
Mozilla is looking to contract with someone to help bring Rust to Hololens/UWP - pjmlp
https://twitter.com/ryan_levick/status/1099944047152689152
======
mch82
Mozilla’s original blog post (found buried in the Twitter thread)... “Bringing
Firefox Reality to HoloLens 2”, [https://blog.mozvr.com/bringing-firefox-
reality-to-hololens-...](https://blog.mozvr.com/bringing-firefox-reality-to-
hololens-2/)

